# Chances for Canadian PR



## bournejason (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello Forum members,

I am new to this forum and considering to apply for a Canadian PR. Based on the CRS calculator (Comprehensive Ranking System (CRS) tool - Skilled immigrants (Express Entry)) my points come to 444. 
My profile is as follows -
* Masters degree in Computer Science from a US university
* Age = 35
* IELTS score - L 8.5/R 7/W 8/S 8.5 (although the scores have expired as I had taken the test more than 2 years ago)
* Work experience more than 6 years in India, USA and Australia
* Spouse also a Software Engineer, more than 6 years experience working in India and IELTS score L7.5/R6.5/W7/S5.5 (scores expired)

I know that i will have to retake IELTS since the scores are more than 2 years old.

Just wanted to understand my chances for obtaining a Canadian PR. Will appreciate any comments (or criticism  )

p.s - currently holding an Australian PR


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Having Australian PR has absolutely NO impact on whether or not you would get PR in Canada... Canada is an independent country (as is Australia) and they make their own immigration rules (as does Australia) and there is no way that an outside government is going to influence the Government of Canada in the creation of their immigration law.

As for your chances of getting an ITA (an Invitation To Apply [for permanent residency]), I'd say that you're a _minimum of 10 points shy_ of having even a remote chance.

Historically, the minimum CRS score has been above 450 (it started out with draws above 750 in the beginning), with the most recent score dropping to 447 for the first (and so far only) time in the 2 years that the program has been active. 

Going by this page, you'll note that in the last 6 months, the minimum CRS was as high as 786 and no lower than 453.

You will also notice that there is no rhyme or reason for the variation in minimum CRS scores and as such, it's impossible to know what the next draw will be (it could be 447 again or it could be 626 or 867... there's no knowing in advance). 

Also keep in mind that, unlike Australia, there is no quota system in play here... there are more than sufficient numbers in the Express Entry pool from which CIC can draw from that it would make such a thing unnecessary, so the Minister of Citizenship and Immigration (through his office) need only set the minimum CRS rank and issue ITA to qualified applicants.

Good luck to you.


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello,

I would like to know what are my chances of getting a Canadian PR with 458 points.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

saikishoreal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to know what are my chances of getting a Canadian PR with 458 points.


Assuming that your Express Entry profile does get a CRS of 458, you will have to wait until a draw happens that is 458 or lower in order to qualify for an ITA.

Nobody knows when that will happen... it could be next week, it could be next month, it could be next year, it could be never. There is no telling what the minimum CRS in the next draw will be.


----------



## bournejason (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank-you for the response WestCoastCanadianGirl

I'l try to improve my CRS scores. If me and my spouse retake IELTS and improve on it we can get close to 450 or probably obtain a provincial nomination. Does anyone know how easy/difficult it is to obtain a provincial nomination?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

The ease/difficulty in obtaining a PNP is difficult to tell, as each province has its own list of requirements and sets its own rules. 

I'd advise that you look at the PNP programs of the province(s) that you're most interested in moving to, to see what they require of applicants - please keep in mind that Canada is a huge country and as such the weather can (and will) vary from region to region - Vancouver, British Columbia is more like the UK year round (temperate and rainy) whilst summers in Toronto, Ontario and Montréal, Quebec, can be as brutal as September/October in Mumbai as far as heat and humidity and winters can be VERY cold... when my husband and I were visiting (from the UK) my brother and his family in Toronto in December '14/January '15, the day we left (06 Jan), the air temperature was -13°C but with the wind chill, it was -22°C, which was way too cold for my liking (and I grew up in Canada!) - so keep that in mind when deciding on where you might want to settle.

Good luck to you!


----------

